# [risolto]configurare pulseaudio

## polslinux

```
echo "media-sound/pulseaudio X alsa avahi dbus hal tcpd -gnome" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

```
emerge pulseaudio paprefs pavucontrol padevchooser pavumeter
```

```
emerge gst-plugins-pulse
```

```
rc-update add pulseaudio default
```

e qui mi dice:

```
 * rc-update: '/etc/init.d/pulseaudio' not found; aborting
```

perchè?Last edited by polslinux on Mon May 03, 2010 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

magari ha un nome diverso, o forse devi abilitare altre use flags, non so di preciso. controlla in /etc/init.d se c'è uno script con un nome simile

----------

## ercoppa

Pulseaudio non richiede nessun servizio a livello di sistema, ma se proprio lo vuoi:

```

ercoppa@gentoo ~ $ euse -i system-wide

global use flags (searching: system-wide)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: system-wide)

************************************************************

[-    ] system-wide (media-sound/pulseaudio):

Allow preparation and installation of the system-wide init script for PulseAudio. Since this support is only supported for embedded situations, do not enable without reading the upstream instructions at http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/WhatIsWrongWithSystemMode .

```

Saluti

----------

## polslinux

infatti dopo aver riavviato gentoo è partito xD

Grazie comunque  :Very Happy: 

----------

